# What causes this paint damage?



## Dank84 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi all, 
My Dad had a 2006 BMW X5 and he was cleaning it this weekend and found what appears to be blistering on the paint? It's on the boot. It can't be from the wash process, he doesn't use anything harsh and he's a bit baffled as to what's caused it. Does anyone recognise the damage from their experience? My only thought was that something has splashed on the car?

My next question is, is there anything he can do (I appreciate I'm asking for advice based on a picture!) He's conceded that it's probably in need of paint which is a bit rubbish because it's silver and notoriously difficult to match. I didn't know whether there was a chance that a heat gun could reduce the blistering or not. Again, I appreciate it's just a picture but I'm just hoping more than anything an expert with more knowledge than me immediately recognises the problem!

Thanks all!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Flagged this before on another thread.

It has seen a very poor paint repair in its past & needs repainting.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Link to the thread. More info here

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=424272


----------



## Dank84 (Feb 10, 2006)

Rappy said:


> Flagged this before on another thread.
> 
> It has seen a very poor paint repair in its past & needs repainting.


Rappy, spot on and thank you!:thumb:

I never would have guessed but looking at the link it seems exactly the same issue. Dads had the car for about 6 years and it's never seen any paint so I can only assume the cold weather this year has brought out a previous repair.

Thanks for the quick response, really appreciate it and hope it helps someone in the future.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

down the left side you can see the outline of a repair in the bubbles like the edge of a coastline 

damp in the paint ...either when repaired or trapped in with a car cover


----------

